# Long distance member & am I the only woman here?



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't help with the crossbow, but Welcome to Archerytalk!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tony.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Treehopper (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, I grew up just outside Salisbury.


----------



## Old Chuck (May 20, 2012)

I would check in the Crossbow section. There are many knowledgeable folks there that could help you....


----------



## Jenniffer (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't help you with anything crossbow.. but Welcome to AT and no you are not alone! Jen


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Old Chuck said:


> I would check in the Crossbow section. There are many knowledgeable folks there that could help you....


X2 you will be able to see who shoots a crossbow. Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Welcome, lots of ladies here, enjoy!!!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to AT from the south west coast of Ireland, just across the pond!
Have fun and enjoy.


----------

